# Missing and Lots of Smoke?? HELP



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I figured how the hood came off on the 2755. So I checked the air filter and it looks pretty new. I cranked it up a few times listening to it run. Rev it up and shut off to hear the turbo wine down. Got done playin around and shut the hood and decided to go for a ride. Cranked it up and it was missing and has alot of smoke. Ideling it is kinda bluish gray, under throttle it throws alot of dark gray smoke. What could it be? I checked to make sure the filter was on right and it has fuel. Im thinking injector. But i smelled of the oil on the dipstick and i dont smell any fuel in the oil. I need help. What could it be. I lmost think something hppen when i rev it up and choked it to shut it off. It shouldnt hurt anything to shut it off when its at high rpms should it? I could have possible left the fuel cap off while it was running. Please help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A miss can be caused by a number of things. How high did you rev the engine? It should rev up to a preset limit set in the injector pump.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

no higher than normal. I think i may have air in the lines. i think I may have accidently left the fuel cap off while i was running it. It has a little bowl type thing with fuel line running to it. The bowl has a srew on top and little lever on the bottom. this wouldnt be a line bleeder would it?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *Well I figured how the hood came off on the 2755. So I checked the air filter and it looks pretty new. I cranked it up a few times listening to it run. Rev it up and shut off to hear the turbo wine down. Got done playin around and shut the hood and decided to go for a ride. Cranked it up and it was missing and has alot of smoke. Ideling it is kinda bluish gray, under throttle it throws alot of dark gray smoke. What could it be? I checked to make sure the filter was on right and it has fuel. Im thinking injector. But i smelled of the oil on the dipstick and i dont smell any fuel in the oil. I need help. What could it be. I lmost think something hppen when i rev it up and choked it to shut it off. It shouldnt hurt anything to shut it off when its at high rpms should it? I could have possible left the fuel cap off while it was running. Please help. *


Here's some things for you toi start checking...

Engine Emits Blue or White Smoke 
1.Cranking speed to low
2.Injection pump timing incorrect
3.Injection pump automatic advance is faulty or not operating
4.Injection nozzles faulty or sticking
5.Excessive wear in liners and/or stuck piston

Engine Does Not Develop Full Power 
1.Air cleaner restricted
2.Low cetane fuel
3.Incorrect timing
4.Diesel automatic advance is faulty or not operating
5.Filter clogged
6.Air leak on the suction side of the system
7.Injection nozzles return lines clogged
8.Injection nozzles faulty or sticking
9.Injection pump return fuel line or fittings restricted
10.Injection pump housing not full of fuel
11.One or more connector screws obstructed
12.Water in fuel
13.Injection pump 180 degrees out of time


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *no higher than normal. I think i may have air in the lines. i think I may have accidently left the fuel cap off while i was running it. It has a little bowl type thing with fuel line running to it. The bowl has a srew on top and little lever on the bottom. this wouldnt be a line bleeder would it? *


this sounds like it could be the fuel line bleeder. If so you normally can bleed the line opening the screw on the top until you get a good flow of fuel without any bubbles. close the screw and crank the engine to see if its fixed. 

the little lever is probably the fuel shut off. Of course make sure this is open 

Andy


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *this sounds like it could be the fuel line bleeder. If so you normally can bleed the line opening the screw on the top until you get a good flow of fuel without any bubbles. close the screw and crank the engine to see if its fixed.
> 
> the little lever is probably the fuel shut off. Of course make sure this is open
> ...


looked it up on deere and it says its a transfer pump. if i loosen the bleed screw near the filter and pull that little lever it shoots out a strem of fuel. should i take off the top f the bowl and crank the engine? by the way the engine starts every time and runs. it just sounds like its not firing on all cylinders and its sluggish on acceleration with lots of dark gry smoke. but i dont smell any fuel on the dipstick so maybe an injector stuck closed. I did hear a swoosh sound when i strted up today. sound like it sucked something in maybe. i dunno. maybe time for the dealer


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *looked it up on deere and it says its a transfer pump. if i loosen the bleed screw near the filter and pull that little lever it shoots out a strem of fuel. should i take off the top f the bowl and crank the engine? by the way the engine starts every time and runs. it just sounds like its not firing on all cylinders and its sluggish on acceleration with lots of dark gry smoke. but i dont smell any fuel on the dipstick so maybe an injector stuck closed. I did hear a swoosh sound when i strted up today. sound like it sucked something in maybe. i dunno. maybe time for the dealer *


If one cylinder is not firing, the liklihood of air in the system causing this is not very much. You need to isolate and identify which cylinder is not firing.  

This can be done by starting up the tractor engine and then starting at #1 injector fitting at the cylinder head break torque on the injector fitting. Loosen the injector fitting enough to allow the fuel to spray liberally but not completely loose. (be careful as fuel may spray a good bit and get into your face or eye) 

If the miss gets worse you have identified the none firing cylinder. Retighten and move to the next injector and do the same thing (best to check all of them to verify if any other cylinders may not be firing. Do this with all of the injectors but take note of the injector fitting that you loosen that no change in idle takes place. This is the cylinder/injector(s) that is not firing. 

Next you have to determine WHY it is not firing. If by chance their was air in the none firing injector's line, breaking torque on the injector fitting would have purged the air and the cylinder should start firing once you retighten. If not, you may have to pull that injector to have is tested. 

If NO fuel sprays from the injector fitting with you loosen it, the injector pump is likely the problem and you will have to pull the injector pump to have it tested and or rebuilt. 

Once you have gotten to this point and had the injector tested for proper popping pressure and spray patern, reinstall, and cross your fingers.  Hopefully the engine should now run properly. 

Check your fuel for ANY contamination such as water, algae, or other matter that could damage or clog the pump/injectors. If you just installed new filters, they should catch pretty much anything that is in the fuel system but don't bank on that. 

I run a good fuel conditioner and 2 stroke oil mixed at 100:1 in my diesel fuel just to be on the safe side. 

Try this and get back to us and let us know the results.

If you STILL have a cylinder miss, you have bigger problems. Lets cross that bridge IF and when we get to it.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

took it to the dealership. they called and said it was an injector. They said it was the hardest one to get to and the one that gets the least attention. What will cause one to go bad? I mean it rn perfect and in the same day an injector went out. Will shutting it down at high rpms cause any problems?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any number of things. Some fuel line build up could have broken loose and lodged in the injector. It may have stuck open or closed, cracked. Hopefully the dealer can pull the injector, clean it out, pop test it and reinstall. This might be a good time to have them pull and pop test all of the injectors while they have the tractor disassembled. The pop test not only checks for proper injector pop pressure but also spray pattern.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

dad went by there today. they had to take off the exhaust manifold and turbo to get in there to the injectors. He said they had them all loose so im assuming they checked them. They also said that the injectors werent turned up all the way. he said theyre only running on about 80% and said it would also burn a little better if they were turned up. So im assuming theyll do that also. They also said one of the cylinders was washing down??? whatever that means but they said they done a compressin check on all of them and all was well. Hopefully theyll have it back together today.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *dad went by there today. they had to take off the exhaust manifold and turbo to get in there to the injectors. He said they had them all loose so im assuming they checked them. They also said that the injectors werent turned up all the way. he said theyre only running on about 80% and said it would also burn a little better if they were turned up. So im assuming theyll do that also. They also said one of the cylinders was washing down??? whatever that means but they said they done a compressin check on all of them and all was well. Hopefully theyll have it back together today. *


He could be implying that you could have some erosion in the wet sleeve liner of that cylinder...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The term "washed down" describes that the cylinder has been receiving an inordinantly large amount of fuel which washes or dilutes the oil that is pulled along with the piston in the piston rings as it strokes in the cylinder. 

A stuck or poor spray pattern injector can definitely cause this. If this condition continues for very long or is severe it will cause the piston to become scuffed and cause a knocking noise as well as cause abnormal wear in the liner. 

Excessive idling can cause or contribute to this as well. It can also cause "wet stacking" in cold weather which can lead to bent valves. 

Believe is or not, it is actually a good thing to work these engines HARD periodically as this get the cylinder temps up to full operating temp and the higher cylinder pressures under a load actually help to keep the rings well seated. It also helps to keep the injectors clean. 

In the future, I suggest using a good fuel additive such as Stanadyne or Power Service in conjunction with 2 stroke oil mixed at about 100:1. The two stroke oil is designed to be burned and it helps to replace the lubrication properties refined out of diesel fuel with the ULSD. 5% biodiesel is another great diesel fuel lubricant if you can find it.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *The term "washed down" describes that the cylinder has been receiving an inordinantly large amount of fuel which washes or dilutes the oil that is pulled along with the piston in the piston rings as it strokes in the cylinder.
> 
> A stuck or poor spray pattern injector can definitely cause this. If this condition continues for very long or is severe it will cause the piston to become scuffed and cause a knocking noise as well as cause abnormal wear in the liner.
> ...


Wet stacking...that's the term I more familiar with

Wet stacking occurs when the diesel engine has idled to 'cool' and allowed the unburned fuel to mix with the carbon and drip out on any available joint in the exhaust system. If a tight system is found the unburned fuel just basically collects and then when the engine is reved up and put to work an excessive amount of smoke, [usually blue-black] is seen. This sometimes allows the oil to 'get past the oil ring' and also collect. The correct way is to keep the heat in the combuston area. Idling will NOT accomplish this.

Had not heard of wash down...which means I've been lucky enough to avoid it in our tractors...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

previous owner may have idle it alot, who knows. There working out the bugs for us.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

ok. they replaced the injector. put it back together and there it was still messed up. So they finaly after a little vcation time, found a broke rocker arm. So that in and of itself will cause a big miss and that probably explains the knocking noise in the engine. I sure hope this fix it this time. I missing that tractor bad. lol Just thought Id give yall an update.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I sure hope this broken rocker arm was due to old age and NOT because of piston contact with the valve. The rocker arms are pretty stout on these engines and don't normally break. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :hide:


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

yea hopefully. but they informed us today that they were paying for the repairs 100% since we had only put like 8 hours on it. Maybe everything will be back to normal after this.


----------

